# The Last Calvary Charge - Lt. Gordon Muriel Flowerdew, LdSH(RC), 30 Mar 1918



## jollyjacktar (30 Mar 2008)

This action was 90 years ago today.  Very good story about it at the link below.  I did read the war diary for the LdSH(RC) for the period while stationed in Calgary as my Grandfather was with them from 1915 to 1919.  Amazing men all.  


http://www.thechronicleherald.ca/NovaScotian/1046497.html


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2008)

Perhaps it was, perhaps it wasn't.  It still is a significant event in Canadian military history.  Much later, the Canadian Cavalry Bde was in the "Persuit" when the Cease Fire was announced.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (30 Mar 2008)

I remember being present at a briefing given by Gen (Retd) Sir John Hackett in 1986 or 1987 when he recounted his time as a subaltern in the Trans-Jordan Force just before World War 2 when he commanded in a Cavalry Charge as part of the 8th King's Royal Irish Hussars.  He clubbed someone on the head with the hilt of his sword, rather than run them through...

So- significant to Canada- Yes.  Last Cavalry charge?  Probably not by a longshot.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (30 Mar 2008)

The Polish Cavalry in 1939 for one. However, the myth of them charging tanks is contemporary German propaganda later adopted by the Soviets.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Mar 2008)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> This action was 90 years ago today.  Very good story about it at the link below.  I did read the war diary for the LdSH(RC) for the period while stationed in Calgary as my Grandfather was with them from 1915 to 1919.  Amazing men all.
> 
> 
> http://www.thechronicleherald.ca/NovaScotian/1046497.html



I know his grandson quite well. He and his father are also notable and decorated soliders in their own right. For me, this is proof that courage under fire is a trait that can be passed on through the generations.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Mar 2008)

I am not an expert on this subject, nor the author.  There may have been other units who used calvary charges after this action.  But I do believe this was the last one of this type and scale for the LdSH(RC), and that is the reason the author titled the article as such.  As a former CO for the unit, I suspect that he would have a pretty good idea on this subject.  Better than I, for sure.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (31 Mar 2008)

The article clearly states it was "one of the last" charges in history, not _the_ last charge, although it is certainly the last Canadian charge.  The title is somewhat misleading.

And it's _cavalry_, not _calvary_ (which is the hill Jesus was crucified on).  Sorry, pet peeve.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Mar 2008)

Thank you for the correction on my spelling.  My wife is always picking me up too.  Guess I better go muck out the stables for a time in order to get it right in my head, lol.


----------



## westie47 (1 Apr 2008)

That is a pretty amazing feat, a good friend of mine's grandfather won a VC in WWI for the same thing, but it was at the Battle of Cambrai with the Fort Garry Horse. He has his grandfather's VC and sword. 

I do believe that these traits are passed down as my friend is a true warrior in his own right.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Apr 2008)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> The article clearly states it was "one of the last" charges in history, not _the_ last charge, *although it is certainly the last Canadian charge*.  The title is somewhat misleading



It is probably not even the last 'Canadian' cavalry charge.  This from the Fort Garry Horse history refers to events some six months following Lt Flowerdew's action.



> On 8 August, advancing to Beaucort, "A" Squadron captured a complete German Brigade HQ, complete with all the staff, maps and papers.
> 
> On the 10th, the Garrys had to advance up the Roye Road toward Hill 100. The fields were blocked by trenches and wire, so three troops of "C" Squadron galloped straight up the road through clouds of dust. Machine gun and shell fire left the road strewn with the bodies of horses and men. The last rider fell 100 yards from the objective.
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Apr 2008)

Here's the painting...

http://www.warmuseum.ca/cwm/canvas/tre/cwc109e.html


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Apr 2008)

Not to hijack, but here is my Regiments action at Beersheeba on 31 Oct 1917. On the 89th anniversary, we conducted a BBQ on top of one of our buildings in Baghdad to celebrate. What a night that was.
--------------------------
30th October 1917
  1800: Asluj and Khalasa were cleared.
31st October 1917
  0555: 100 British guns opened in support of the preliminary operation.
  0700: The Desert Mounted Corps halted, and patrols were pushed forward. Beersheba with its mosque was clearly in view; it offered no prize in rations or quarters, but something more coveted were the ancient wells to water those parched men and their Waler mounts. A large pool could be seen shimmering in the Wadi; there had been a storm on the 27th.
  0830: The British rushed forward and captured their objectives to the south-west and brought forward their guns.
  0900: The ANZAC's were ready to seize the road and the Tel. The enemy was observed reinforcing the Tel.
  0930: The 2nd Brigade moved into artillery formation, advanced through a Bedouin camp, and thundered to the Hebron Road Sakati without slackening. Turkish batteries fired, but formation and ground gave them protection. With this task accomplished, they remained in a Wadi for the day.
  1000: The Somerset Battery opened up on Tel El Saba from 3000 metres to cover the ANZAC assault. The 3rd Australian Light Horse Regiment was ordered to attack from the south-east. A spirited gallop under heavy fire brought the 3rd to within     1500 metres of the enemy. They dismounted. The Auckland Regiment conformed to the north. The Inverness Battery gave covering fire to the Somersets as they galloped to within 1000 metres of the Tel. The ANZAC's were severely punished but they continued their advance, eventually bringing effective Hotchkiss fire onto the cliff. The prospect of the 3rd scaling the 200 metre cliff was not good, so they gave full opportunity to the Aucklanders.
  1300: The 2nd Australian Light Horse Regiment was ordered to support the 3rd. They advanced at the gallop, dismounted and rushed their horses back so quickly that the enemy though they had retreated. They fired on the horses; this enabled the 2nd to advance unharmed. Meanwhile, the 3rd had gained the bank. The Wellington's were thrown in to support the Aucklanders. The enemy was now under heavy fire.
  1500: The New Zealanders rose and dashed up the slopes with the bayonet. The 3rd continued, but the Aucklanders were first in. Some Turks surrendered; others fled into the town. The 2nd and 3rd gave chase then fought off a counter-attack. At last the ANZAC's had secured the Hebron Road and Tel El Saba. Chauvel had not expected to lose as much time. He had already detached the 9th and 10th Regiments from the Australian Mounted Division in support of the ANZAC's.
  1430: With the day on the wane, it was now neck or nothing; the time had come to commit the reserve. Chauvel issued decisive orders for the occupation of Beersheba. Brig. Grant of the 4th Australian Light Horse Brigade and Fitzgerald of the Yeomanry were at Headquarters; they pleaded for the honour of the charge. Put Grant straight at it was Chauvels terse order.
  1630: The 4th and 12th Australian Light Horse Regiments drew up behind a ridge. From the crest, Beerhseba was in full view. The course lay down a long, slight slope which was bare of cover. Between them and the town lay the enemy defences. The 4th was on the right; the 12th was on the left. They rode with bayonets in hand. Each drew up on a squadron frontage. Every man knew that only a wild, desperate charge could seize Beerhseba before dark. They moved off at the trot, deploying at once into artillery formation, with 5 metres between horsemen. Almost at once the pace quickened to a gallop. Once direction was given, the lead squadrons pressed forward. The 11th Australian Light Horse Regiment and the Yeomanry followed at the trot in reserve. The Turks opened fire with shrapnel. Machine guns fired against the lead squadrons. The Royal Horse Artillery got their range and soon had them out of action. The Turkish riflemen fired, horses were hit, but the charge was not checked. The Lighthorsemen drove in their spurs; they rode for victory and they rode for Australia. The bewildered enemy failed to adjust their sights and soon their fire was passing harmlessly overhead. The 4th took the trenches; the enemy soon surrendered. The 12th rode through a gap and on into the town. Their was a bitter fight. Some enemy surrendered; others fled and were pursued into the Judean Hills. In less than an hour it was over; the enemy was finally beaten.
  From his headquarters, Chauvel had watched the battle develop. He saw the New Zealanders swarming the Tel; on their right the 9th and 10th LH Regiment were trotting in pursuit under shrapnel. On the Wadi the 2nd and 3rd LH Regiments were pressing forward in their attempt to take the town from the east. The Royal Horse Artillery were firing in support. Then over the ridge rode the 4th and 12th . . . shrapnel . . . the signal to charge! Not for almost an hour did Chauvel learn that Beersheba had been won.
  Then disaster. The 9th and 10th in pursuit were bombed by a lone German aircraft; they suffered heavy casualties. The Desert Mounted Corps watered at the wells of the patriarchs and in the pool. For days, the charge was the talk of the camps and messes.
  The Australian Light Horse had galloped into history.
  South Australians can be proud of the contribution of the 3rd and the 9th in the Battle of Beersheba.
  A Squadron 3rd/9th South Australian Mounted Rifles began as the Reedbeds Cavalry in 1841 and is privileged to have inherited the honors, the history and the tradition of the Australian Light Horse.

See also Beersheba, a genuine photograph of the charge?
See also Photographs of Australian Light Horse going into action at Beersheba


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Apr 2008)

Not a bad hijack. At least the Aussies and Yanks make movies about their heroes. We tend to consign ours to the 'scrap heap of history' as they say, unfortunately.

And here's the review!

http://www.fancast.com/movies/The-Lighthorsemen/20356/synopsis


----------

